# She actually cleans up nicely!



## Corey J (May 17, 2013)

During trapping season my jeep pretty much stays muddy! Yesterday I finally got a chance to give ole sweetlips a deep cleaning! Now it's time to go cruising


----------



## j_seph (May 17, 2013)

You'd pick up mor gals in Canton if it was covered in Mud. Tell me about that DV tag on front. Nice looking ride


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

j_seph said:


> You'd pick up mor gals in Canton if it was covered in Mud. Tell me about that DV tag on front. Nice looking ride


wanna place a bet it is his pappy's???
Nice ride!


----------



## Corey J (May 17, 2013)

Tell me about it! All I have to do is go sit in the Kmart parking lot  My dad is the veteran, not me. The jeep's in his name. He served in the AF for 20 yrs!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

Nice lookin` rig you got there.


----------



## j_seph (May 17, 2013)

Corey J said:


> Tell me about it! All I have to do is go sit in the Kmart parking lot  My dad is the veteran, not me. The jeep's in his name. He served in the AF for 20 yrs!


Tell him thanks, and you will pick up more gals at Dollar General and Waffle House than Kmart. Higher class girls also


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

NICE! 
I always wanted a jeep.


----------



## pnome (May 17, 2013)

Sweet ride!


----------



## SGADawg (May 17, 2013)

Good looking YJ.  Square headlights rule!


----------



## Hoss (May 19, 2013)

Yep definitely cleans up nice.

Hoss


----------



## tjrutz (May 29, 2013)

Nice yj! My last one was a yj! Moved to a tj but sometime I wish I still had the 95 yj!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 29, 2013)

Very nice Cory !


----------



## Corey J (May 30, 2013)

tjrutz said:


> Nice yj! My last one was a yj! Moved to a tj but sometime I wish I still had the 95 yj!



I don't know! A little AC would be nice sometimes


----------



## tjrutz (May 30, 2013)

Corey J said:


> I don't know! A little AC would be nice sometimes



Nah, useless for me! If it ain't below 50 degrees my top is off! Never really needed ac! If you had it you probably wouldn't use it!


----------



## Corey J (May 30, 2013)

tjrutz said:


> Nah, useless for me! If it ain't below 50 degrees my top is off! Never really needed ac! If you had it you probably wouldn't use it!



True! I stay topless rain or shine from spring 'til fall. It's too much of a pain to keep throwin the top on. Especially with a yj!


----------



## tjrutz (May 30, 2013)

Corey J said:


> True! I stay topless rain or shine from spring 'til fall. It's too much of a pain to keep throwin the top on. Especially with a yj!



Topless in the rain! Nothin better!


----------



## Son (Jun 4, 2013)

That's shore purty, my old truck is so worn, a wash job does it no good.


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have always wanted a Jeep.  Not sure why I haven't ever gotten one.  Maybe it's because of all my other toys I buy???


----------



## dhuss99 (Aug 22, 2013)

good looking ride


----------



## Stroud Creek (Aug 22, 2013)

I love my Jeep


----------



## EuroTech (Aug 28, 2013)

Now your talking, Round headlights rule,
Ill take a CJ anyday.


----------

